

SVG graphs on timetric.com - danjwilson
http://blog.timetric.com/2010/07/05/svg-graphs/

======
someone_here
Protovis is an excellent javascript library for making interactive SVG graphs:
<http://vis.stanford.edu/protovis/>

~~~
danjwilson
Agreed. The advantage of this approach is that it also works in IE 6-8 using
VML.

------
intranation
The work they've done combining Raphael's SVG and Flot's plotting is ace. Will
be using!

------
someone_here
Where did the page go?

~~~
danjwilson
Sorry, back now!

